# Cigar Band Wrapper Templates



## Anita Martin

I want to do some of my soaps with cigar-type, wrap around labels. What is the easiest program to use to do those? I tried online labels and for the size I wanted (approx. 3X8) it would only make one label for the sheet of paper. My dimensions are not set in stone so they could vary a little.


----------



## Huminbird

I use photoshop and set up a template of the width and then I am able to fit three bands to each sheet of paper. You can see my cigar bands at fairygoodsoaps.com.

It takes a while to learn how to use photoshop. I have an older version of the pro so it can do a lot more than the home version that you can get at costco and such.

If you have photoshop I can send you a copy of one of mine and you can see how I do it. 

If I had fast enough internet to use any of the online tools I could give it a try and tell you how to make it 3 per page but I tether to my phone. It makes for slow internet  Soon I will get cable and I can help you then. What online program are you using? What sort of programs do you already have on your computer? Do you have Microsoft office publisher? I may be able to dig up a template for you if you have that program.


----------



## Jenny M

Becky, your website is so nice. Love your logo.

Two questions. How do you get your bars to float - no background showing? And are you just tearing your bands to gte that nice ragged edge?

Jenny


----------



## Anita Martin

Hi Becky,
I LOVE those labels! I do have office publisher but not photoshop. Do you put your ingredient list on the back of the bar? I like how the edges are torn, that really gives it a nice look. I've decided my labels are too fancy or something like that, not "homey" or "natural" enough in any case, and I have a country market I'm getting ready to do and want to have a different look for at least some of the soaps. 
I'd love to find a template for three labels per sheet.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Anita, couldn't you use a brochure template? Even in MS Word, you could use it. Then you have 3 even sections. Or DesignPro from Avery; it's free.


----------



## Dorit

Here is a trick I learned in art school: make a crease where you want the torn edge. Take a fine tip brush, like 0 or 1, dip the brush in water and run it along the crease, with both palms holding the paper gently pull the two apart along the line. It should deckle, it may take a couple of tries and different weight paper tears differently, hope this helps.


----------



## Huminbird

I use a cardstock paper and I lay it in a large hardback book that doesn't have to many pages, I used a Where's Waldo book I borrowed from my son. I line up where I want my tear, hiding the label under the front cover and then rip from top to bottom of the label.

Picture sliding one of the pages from the book out of the bottom of the book and then tearing off the excess of the page.

Its hard to put into words.

That is how I used to do it. I am thinking of switching over to a straight edge and having my hubby use the paper cutter. I am not sure how I feel about the straight edge yet.

I have two pieces of plexiglass that I got from Home Depot. A litter bigger than a sheet of paper. If I go back to the ripped version I will use this and tape it together like a book. That way I can see exactly where my tear should be.

Using the book method is about as fast as using a paper cutter once you get the hang of it. 

As for the template, a brocure template works but you don't want the labels to fit all of the way into the spaces, that would be to wide. With photoshop I can use guides that I pull into place, they don't show up on the printed page but placed in the right spaces I always know where to put different parts of my label. 

I will try to get an image up to show my label before it is ripped.

Becky


----------



## Huminbird

Here is an image of how I make a template for my cigar bands. The blue lines are guide bars and do not show up in the printing.

The program is photoshop, the expensive version but I imagine any version could handle something like this.

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Huminbird

Hmmm, it ended up being a little smaller than I thought it would be. I will have to work on making it bigger when I get the chance.


----------



## Huminbird

Okay, I have a simple Microsoft Office Publisher template if you are still interested. I can email it to anyone who wants it.

I can fill out most of the details for anyone who is interested and work with you to make a customized label for a small cost.

I can also make a label with all of your information and a blank spot in which you write in or place a sticker with the scent name that you just have to print out. 

Please forgive me if advertising like this is not allowed on this forum. We have recently moved and although my husband graduated with a bachelors he is unable to find a job and I am having a tough time getting my foot in the door of local farmers markets and stores. Money is tight right now to say the least and so I am willing to sell my skills anywhere I can.


----------



## Anita Martin

Thanks Becky,
I am so unable to commit to just one design right now! I have commitment phobia! I can't even decide on a logo! 
I ended up doing a cigar band out of pretty dollar store wrapping paper that wraps all the way around the soap. The edges are folded and I made a guide to make them consistent. Once the wrap is on the soap I stick on my round label, then stick the whole thing into a 4x6 cello bag and tape the end closed and tape the corners down on the opposite end. It looks very, very nice and takes ALLLLLLL day! 

Wow, they sure do look pretty though...especially with all those neat beveled edges...I'm driving myself crazy. This wasn't what I had in mind when I thought of saving time and getting away from shrink wrap....I just couldn't bear my soap to have bare ends sticking out getting fingerprints and dust on them and drying out and losing scent and blah, blah, blah....


----------

